# Brute pinion and bevel gearz for my teryx



## sportsman08 (Jul 31, 2011)

I am considering putting brute bevel and pinion gears in my Teryx for extra top speed.


DOES ANY ONE HAVE ANY OF THEM I KNOW ALOT OF GUYS ARE PUTTING TERYX GEARS IN THERE BRUTES


----------



## Gravehunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you have Teryx to swap for Brute gears or are you wanting to just buy Brute gears?


----------



## sportsman08 (Jul 31, 2011)

Id love to swap but unfortunately I broke a tooth off mine sorry


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a set...out of my 08. Had less than 150 hours on them when they came out, i'll put my hands on them when I get home and put up some pics. Nothing wrong with them, just did the teryx swap


----------



## sportsman08 (Jul 31, 2011)

K thanks!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, just came in the house a few mins ago and got the pics up, sry it took so long...got a short length of time left to get ready for RiverRun this coming weekend lol.

Anyways here they are:


----------



## sportsman08 (Jul 31, 2011)

They look good, pm me priced shipped to 38242


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought people were putting the ones from the Teryx in their brute b/c they were stronger? This is the other way around will that be ok? 

I could be confusing something else with this swap... correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I thought people were putting the ones from the Teryx in their brute b/c they were stronger? This is the other way around will that be ok?
> 
> I could be confusing something else with this swap... correct me if Im wrong.


They are taking the bevel gears out of the Teryx and installing them in the brute for lower gearing. He's wanting more top end, installing the brutes bevel gears would increase top end, but he will lose some low end power.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah ok I gotcha.... So it wasnt a strength issue or anything. Cool. Carry on good people!! :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope no strength probs...just lower gearing for the brute before the clutches, makes a real noticeable low end difference. I've seen a few times where they put the brute gears in the teryx for fast trail riding or racing...wouldn't be practical for a mudder


----------

